# Fishing in literatrue



## bigjantailor (Jul 27, 2012)

Hey all,

fishing it is a big part of my life and I love to read a good book about the sport. Here in British Columbia we have a few good writers that write about fishing, like Roderick Haig Brown who wrote great books on steelheading. I tend to think this kind of book would get a big local following but may not make it out of the region. For all you fisher out there who is your local literary fisher... Hemmingway does not count.

Have fun, Jan


----------



## philistine (Jul 28, 2012)

bigjantailor said:


> Hemmingway does not count.
> 
> Have fun, Jan



But _Hemingway_ does, surely.


----------



## bigjantailor (Jul 28, 2012)

Was The Old Man and The Sea really about fishing? Yeah, it is got some guy on some boat trying to catch a fish but that just the surface of it. And how come the marlin is male? All big marlin (bigger than 300lb) are female. Pappa would have know that, he surely caught and butchered enough of them.

I did not want to include Hemmingway because it would be like shooting fish in barrel and the thread would end up about him. I would like to hear more about leaser known authors who wrote about the sport like A Good Day to Die by Jim Harrison.

Have fun, Jan


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Jul 28, 2012)

Maybe Richard Brautigan? He has a very famous novel called _Trout Fishing in America. _I haven't read it, so I don't know if it's really all about fishing but there's probably some.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jul 28, 2012)

By all accounts, angling is the largest participant sport in the UK - We have two famous books on fishing, the classic _The Compleat Angler_ by _Izaak Walton_, published in 1653; and _Fly Fishing_ by _J R Harltley;_ the second of which has an interesting history as it didn't exist until after a series of television Adverts for *Yellow Pages*. The adverts had an elderly man wandering from bookshop to bookshop asking it they had a copy of _Fly Fishing_ by _J R Harltley_ in stock -

"No sir, but we can order it for you, your name?"

"J R Hartley..."

As a result, bookshops kept getting requests for the book, so someone had to write it in order to satisfy the demand created by the advertisement.

And the loony liberals still try to tell us that people are not affected by what they see on television...


----------



## bigjantailor (Jul 28, 2012)

I pretty sure that Trout Fishing in America is great poetic beat novel but no really about fishing. However, I have not read it and I beleive I did not read it because of the lack of fishing content.

I would love to read J R Hartley and I take a look for it here at one of our used book store - you never know what your going to find.

Have fun, Jan


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jul 28, 2012)

Salmon Fishing in the Yemen _by_ Paul Torday 
ISBN 0753821788   (ISBN13: 9780753821787)

British businessman and dedicated angler Paul Torday has found a way to combine a novel about fishing and all that it means with a satire involving politics, bureaucrats, the Middle East, the war in Iraq, and a sheikh who is really a mystic. Torday makes it all work in a most convincing way using memos, interviews, e-mails, and letters in clever juxtaposition.


----------



## bigjantailor (Jul 28, 2012)

I was going to see the movie version but the week I decided to go the local thearter changed movies.

Thanks, Jan


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jul 28, 2012)

The film missed the point...


----------



## bigjantailor (Jul 28, 2012)

While I'm glad I didn't see the move.

Have fun, Jan


----------

